# Leaving Ireland - Renting House - Tax implications?



## HappyBudda (24 Jun 2013)

Hi,
We have finally(with heavy hearts) decided to up sticks and head for the UK.  We are going to try to rent our house and have been told we could expect to attain €700 pm.  
My questions are:
1. what tax is liable on this?
2. who do i have to notify.  (morgage institute, etc)
3. I just recently renewed the house insurance, do i need to change this?

Any help appreciated.  If anybody knows of any other pitfalls i may be ignorant of, please advise.

Thanks in Advance,
NotsoHappyBudda


----------



## delgirl (24 Jun 2013)

Hi HappyBudda, you're in the wrong forum - have a look at Property Investment & Tenants there's lots of info there.

Also need to read Revenue's IT70.


----------

